# "Minister Blaney Announces 2013 as the Year of the Korean War Veteran"



## The Bread Guy (9 Jan 2013)

> The Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, today announced that 2013 will mark the Year of the Korean War Veteran. Minister Blaney made the announcement today at a special event held at the Canada Aviation and Space Museum. He was joined by Senator Yonah Martin, representatives from the Royal Canadian Legion, the Korea Veterans Association of Canada, and Korean Veterans.
> 
> "Our Government is honoured to mark 2013 as the Year of the Korean War Veteran," said Minister Blaney. "It is our duty today to pay tribute to more 26,000 Canadian men and women in uniform who came to the aid of South Koreans during the Korean War, and in particular the 516 Canadians who gave their lives in service to defend the values of peace and freedom on the Korean peninsula."
> 
> ...


VAC Info-machine, 8 Jan 13


----------



## medicineman (9 Jan 2013)

Will we have to wear a commemorative pin?

MM


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jan 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Will we have to wear a commemorative pin?
> 
> MM



That was my thought after reading this early this morning before my second coffee.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jan 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Will we have to wear a commemorative pin?
> 
> MM



3 week discussion on how to wear it with the War of 1812 pin...  :


----------



## medicineman (9 Jan 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 3 week discussion on how to wear it with the War of 1812 pin...  :



You think it'll only be three weeks...keep dreaming...


----------



## Loachman (9 Jan 2013)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> That was my thought after reading this early this morning before my second coffee.



Mine too.

We're probably all getting a little pin-flinchy.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jun 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Will we have to wear a commemorative pin?
> 
> MM


No, but there's soon going to be a new annual holiday on July 27....


> The Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs and Minister for La Francophonie, joined Senator Yonah Martin and Member of Parliament Blaine Calkins today to express support of _Bill S-213: An Act Respecting a National Day of Remembrance in Honour of Veterans of the Korean War_, which has passed through third reading in the House of Commons. The Act will establish a new national day of recognition—Korean War Veterans Day—to be held each year on July 27.
> 
> "Setting aside July 27th of each year as a day of remembrance will honour the more than 26,000 Canadian men and women who came to the aid of South Koreans during the Korean War, and in particular the 516 Canadians who gave their lives in service to defend the values of peace and freedom," said Minister Blaney.
> 
> ...



More on _Bill S-213: An Act Respecting a National Day of Remembrance in Honour of Veterans of the Korean War_ here


----------



## Pat in Halifax (4 Jun 2013)

Didn't we wear a 50th anniversary pin of the _War in Korea _ in 2002? I say it that way because my unit at the time was being considerd for one of the events and the vets kept reminding me that the term _Korean War _ implies only Koreans fought in it.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jul 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> No, but there's soon going to be a new annual holiday on July 27....
> More on _Bill S-213: An Act Respecting a National Day of Remembrance in Honour of Veterans of the Korean War_ here


That time of year again - this from the PM:


> “Today, we honour Canada’s Korean War veterans who fought to defend the Republic of Korea and help fortify its freedom and democracy in the face of Communist aggression.
> 
> “In July 1950, at a time of limited strength after the Second World War, Canada committed troops to the United Nations Forces in Korea, first dispatching three Royal Canadian Navy destroyers — HMCS Cayuga, Athabaskan and Sioux — to Korean waters. What followed would be among the largest military deployments in Canadian history, which included five more destroyers, the Royal Canadian Air Force and the Canadian Army Special Force.
> 
> ...


----------

